# Blue buffalo



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My vet told me to put my puppy on Iams large breed puppy food, or any puppy food that is for large breed puppy. Well I got the Iams, and he was ok with it. Now he won't touch it. He only ate it if I put yummy stuff on it. The puppy trainer said he should be on a food where the first 3 ingredients were real meat to grain ,corn ,by products. When I got home and looked, only the first ingredient was meat not the other 2. So I went to the pet store and found only a big bag of blue buffalo for large breed puppy, I didn't want to buy the big bag because he is very picky and don't want another half eaten bag of food sitting around. I found a smaller bag of blue buffalo that was for puppies, but it doesn't say for large breed puppy. It does have a little more calcium then the large puppy breed. Is he ok eating it, if it doesn't say large breed puppy?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

No, don't give him puppy food that is not large breed puppy. Many people on this site don't even feed puppy food. Where did you go for food? Besides Walmart and the like, I only have a Petco, Tractor Supply, and small pet store. I've been feeding Stormie Blue Wilderness Large Breed Puppy. She used to love it, but not so much anymore, so I am transitioning her to Fromm Large Breed Puppy.

You can feed an adult food as long as the calcium is low. Blue Buffalo, Taste of the Wild, Fromm, Origin, and Arcana are the most recommended foods that I have noticed.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Why is it bad to feed a large breed puppy just regular good brand puppy food? And not large breed puppy food? My vet said that same.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

I was also told a lot of picky dogs and puppies like biljac


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

gurlonfire2004 said:


> No, don't give him puppy food that is not large breed puppy. Many people on this site don't even feed puppy food. Where did you go for food? Besides Walmart and the like, I only have a Petco, Tractor Supply, and small pet store. I've been feeding Stormie Blue Wilderness Large Breed Puppy. She used to love it, but not so much anymore, so I am transitioning her to Fromm Large Breed Puppy.
> 
> You can feed an adult food as long as the calcium is low. Blue Buffalo, Taste of the Wild, Fromm, Origin, and Arcana are the most recommended foods that I have noticed.


Luckly I got him a small bag. I also bought large breed blue buffalo soft food to mix in it so he will eat it, and just in case it had to be large breed. As soon as he finishes this bag and the soft with it I'll buy the big bag of large breed puppy food. When can they have Adult large food, is it when they are 1?
aims large breed has 
Crude protein 26.0% 
Crude fat 14.0%
Crude fiber 4.0%
Calcium 0.65%
Omaga 6 1.89%
Omaga 3 0.4%

The blue buffalo life protection formula puppy has
Crude protein 27.0%
Crude fat 16%
Crude fiber 4.0%
Calcium 1.3%
Omaga 6 3.0
Omaga 3 0.9%
The soft blue buffalo I have ,said it's for healthy joints for
large breed. (Which add to the hard food)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

gurlonfire2004 said:


> No, don't give him puppy food that is not large breed puppy. Many people on this site don't even feed puppy food. Where did you go for food? Besides Walmart and the like, I only have a Petco, Tractor Supply, and small pet store. I've been feeding Stormie Blue Wilderness Large Breed Puppy. She used to love it, but not so much anymore, so I am transitioning her to Fromm Large Breed Puppy.
> 
> You can feed an adult food as long as the calcium is low. Blue Buffalo, Taste of the Wild, Fromm, Origin, and Arcana are the most recommended foods that I have noticed.


I go to petco, petssmart. Wal-Mart doesn't have blue buffalo here . We do have a I.f.a. that's like a farm store. But I haven't gone there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Madisonmj97 said:


> Why is it bad to feed a large breed puppy just regular good brand puppy food? And not large breed puppy food? My vet said that same.


The vet said because large breed puppy food has stuff in it to help their joints, since large breed dogs can have a lot of problems with joints and hips.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

Puppy food is supposed to encourage puppies to grow. In the case of large breed puppies, you don't want them to grow too fast. Large breed puppy food is formulated to slow down the growth so that the puppies don't grow too fast. As long as the food has the right amount of nutrients, you can give adult food to puppies. I was trying to say that some people wean puppies onto adult food, so some puppies never eat puppy food. 

I am far from an expert, but I have read that you should keep calcium and phosphorous low as well as the protein lower until the puppy is at least 1 year old, but 2 years old is ideal.


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I go to petco, petssmart. Wal-Mart doesn't have blue buffalo here . We do have a I.f.a. that's like a farm store. But I haven't gone there.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've never heard of I.F.A. but the Tractor Supply here carries Blue Buffalo and Taste of the Wild. I have been buying the Blue Buffalo at Petco, but they did not have any small bags at mine, either (although there was a spot on the shelf for it). I had to order the Fromm online from chewy.com.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Large breed puppy food typically has higher levels of glucosamine and chondroitin for joint support. On of the most important things as far as minerals is the calcium to phosphorous ratio. You want a ratio of 1:1. If you have a ratio of say 2:1 or even 1.5:1 it can encourage bones to grow faster than the body is really supposed to develop them, leading to porous, weaker bones. 

I would recommend Fromms large breed puppy food. Iams is trash food IMHO and Blue, while very well-advertised has had very shading sourcing and manufacturing issues in the past. Their company also tends to be very evasive about their ingredients and mineral and vitamin ratios which always worries me. I have seen way too many dogs get severely ill on Blue food to feel like I can safely recommend it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Specifically, I have seen and heard of a lot of German Shepherds that do not do well on Blue Buffalo.
I don't know why, and I don't have any data to back it up so take it for what it's worth. Reports range from gas and discomfort to vomiting and diarrhea, some severe enough to warrant veterinary care.
I had a foster return that was returned so sick she could barely keep water down. Got her off the BB right away and within 2 days she was fine.

If it was me I would pick another option.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Specifically, I have seen and heard of a lot of German Shepherds that do not do well on Blue Buffalo.
> I don't know why, and I don't have any data to back it up so take it for what it's worth. Reports range from gas and discomfort to vomiting and diarrhea, some severe enough to warrant veterinary care.
> I had a foster return that was returned so sick she could barely keep water down. Got her off the BB right away and within 2 days she was fine.
> 
> If it was me I would pick another option.


Hienz didn't like it at all... So I ended up feeding it to my chubby Jack Russel that'll eat anything. Took me a couple puppy foods to find one but I think he finally liked... BilJac. But I also ordered fromm online just to see if Heinz will have any interest in it cause I've heard many picky pups like it and it's very high protein.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I saw pedigree dog food that is for healthy joints. It's one of their target nutrition. With glucosamine and chondroitin. It's says it's also has optimal balance of calcium and phosphorus. Any thoughts? It also has a unique design that also helps clean their teeth while chewing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would not feed Iams, Pedigree, Purina, Old Roy, Kibbles and Bits, Science Diet or Eukanuba.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> I would not feed Iams, Pedigree, Purina, Old Roy, Kibbles and Bits, Science Diet or Eukanuba.


Why?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Diesel7602 said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Because their kibble quality is low, it's all fillers and by products.

Let's compare Iams and Wellness Core

*Iams ProActive Health Adult Adult Chunks ingredients*
Chicken, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken By-Product Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Flavor, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Egg Product, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Flax Meal, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Fructooligosaccharides, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), L-Lysine Monohydrochloride, Brewers Dried Yeast, DL-Methionine, L-Carnitine, Rosemary Extract.

*Wellness Core Grain Free Original Ingredients*
Deboned Turkey, Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Peas, Potatoes, Dried Ground Potatoes, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Tomato Pomace, Chicken Liver, Natural Chicken Flavor, Ground Flaxseed, Salmon Oil, Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Kale, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Apples, Blueberries, Vitamins [Vitamin E Supplement, Beta-Carotene, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Biotin, Folic Acid], Minerals [Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate], Choline Chloride, Mixed Tocopherols added to preserve freshness, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Rosemary Extract, Green Tea Extract.

Which one sounds healthier? Which one has better ingredients?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The dog foods I would feed would be Acana, Canidae, Evo, Merrick, Nature's Variety, Orijen, Solid Gold, Taste of the Wild or Wellness.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

gotcha. 
I heard the fillers are good for puppies because they help them grow slower. But this is what I was told. Don't know the facts to be true or not. 
I thought this would be good since someone said as long as it has calcium and phosphorus balance that it's good for them. Also it has joint health in it. I guess I'm the only one that doesn't want to spend a lot of money on big name Brands.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Diesel7602 said:


> gotcha.
> I heard the fillers are good for puppies because they help them grow slower. But this is what I was told. Don't know the facts to be true or not.
> I thought this would be good since someone said as long as it has calcium and phosphorus balance that it's good for them. Also it has joint health in it. I guess I'm the only one that doesn't want to spend a lot of money on big name Brands.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know it's hard to spend a lot of money on dog food, I live alone and own a house, there are several things I would like to do with the money I spend on dog food but my dogs mean everything to me and them being healthy is my number 1 concern and priority. My friend likes to brag about the $25 she spends on a 30 pound bag of dog food a month but I look at her dogs and they are overweight, have dull coats and they poop a lot. My dogs are in excellent shape, they have fantastic coats, they are healthy and they only poop once a day. 

Wanted to add that the more expensive, higher quality kibble also have supplements and vitamins that help keep dogs healthy.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you for the info! I have 4 kids and a house and 2 car payments, my dog means a lot to me too. That's why I'm asking if this is a good alternative to people that can't spend a whole lot on dog food, but at the same time don't want to feed garbage =) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I was told that Kirkland brand is pretty cheap but it's still better than iams, purina and all that stuff. 

I feed raw and it's actually cheaper than quality dog food. Chicken here is under a $1/lb and a 100 lb dog needs 2 lbs a day. Of course, raw is not only chicken but it can be mainly chicken. And it's def healthier than any dog food. 


But with 4 kids I'm thinking you have your hands full. So try the costco brands. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

lalachka said:


> I was told that Kirkland brand is pretty cheap but it's still better than iams, purina and all that stuff.
> 
> I feed raw and it's actually cheaper than quality dog food. Chicken here is under a $1/lb and a 100 lb dog needs 2 lbs a day. Of course, raw is not only chicken but it can be mainly chicken. And it's def healthier than any dog food.
> 
> ...


I think chicken here is almost 3$ a pound. But they do sell chicken hearts and gizzards. And that is 1.97$ for about 2 pounds. But I don't know if that is fatty.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

If doing straight up raw you'd need chicken legs, thighs, backs or necks, basically bone with meat. Hearts and gizzards could be added but you'd still need some bone and a few other things. 

At these prices it makes no sense. Seriously, try costco brands. Here it's called Kirkland and somehow for the pretty low price you get decent ingredients. 

I totally understand the money part. You do your best, money and time wise. That's all that matters. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

lalachka said:


> If doing straight up raw you'd need chicken legs, thighs, backs or necks, basically bone with meat. Hearts and gizzards could be added but you'd still need some bone and a few other things.
> 
> At these prices it makes no sense. Seriously, try costco brands. Here it's called Kirkland and somehow for the pretty low price you get decent ingredients.
> 
> ...


 You can give dogs chicken bones? I thought they couldn't have them because they will choke. In that case. Chicken with bones, like wings and legs are a lot cheaper. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

As long as they're raw. When they're cooked they dry out, become brittle and can splinter and can hurt the dog. 


You also have to give organ meat. It's like this 
40%meaty bones
40% meat and 10% green tripe
Or 50% meat
5% liver
5% organs like kidneys, lungs, tripe. Tripe can't be more than 10% of the diet. 

% even out over time. You don't have to balance out every meal

This is an estimate. 

My dog gets mainly chicken thighs and drumsticks, beef liver, beef organs and green tripe, 

sometimes beef, lamb, sardines, raw eggs, fish, whatever other meat I can get. 

It balances over time. It's a little work. I don't have 4 kids))))) I have 2 cats, a turtle and a 19 year old. And a job lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

